# Was darf der Bundestrojaner?



## computerbetrug.de (17 Oktober 2011)

Nach den ganzen Diskussionen in der letzten Zeit haben wir uns mal Gedanken dazu gemacht, was der "Staatstrojaner" alles darf und welche Voraussetzungen man fordern sollte.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/10/was-darf-der-bundestrojaner/4108


----------



## jupp11 (17 Oktober 2011)

Was darf der “Bundestrojaner”? schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem darf der Trojaner die Inhalte auf der Festplatte nicht verändern können. Das ist technisch schwierig, da schon allein die Installation des Programms auf dem Rechner de facto Daten verändert.


Was bei allen Diskussionen über das staatliche Schnüffeltool entweder gar nicht oder nur sehr vage und verschwommen diskutiert wird, sind die Möglichkeit und Methoden, *wie* es  auf die   auszuspähenden Computer gelangt/e. Ein  Weg soll die direkte  physikalische Installation auf einem PC während einer Durchsuchung des Zolls gewesen sein. Wie es auf *virtuellem Weg gezielt*, d.h über das WWW installiert werden kann, ist mir offengestanden unklar  und  vermutlich nicht nur mir. Die  klassischen Methoden kriminelle Trojaner Betroffenen unterzujubeln, basieren  fast ausschließlich auf Emails mit vereuchten Anhängen bzw verseuchten Webseiten. Beide Wege  dürften kaum in Frage komen, da sie Schrotflinten angriffen udn nicht geziehlte Infiltration entsprechen, die auch Unbeteiligte treffen können. Abgesehn davon müßten die zu Überwachenden so dämlich sein, auf solche Uraltricks   reinzufallen.


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2011)

Die Frage des "wie" ist eigentlich klar. Man muss eben nur dafür sorgen, dass es auch "nur dort" aktiv werden kann.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Oktober 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Die Frage des "wie" ist eigentlich klar.


Mir und auch anderen, die ich gefragt hab,  nicht, aber das fällt vermutlich unter "top secret" Staatsgeheimnis...


----------



## sascha (17 Oktober 2011)

http://www.bayern.landtag.de/www/El...cksachen/Schriftliche Anfragen/16_0008747.pdf



> Die Software zur Gewährleistung der Ausleitung, Aufzeichnung
> und Auswertung verschlüsselt geführter Telekommunikation
> vor dem Encryptionbzw. nach dem DecryptionProzess
> wurde in den gegenständlichen vier Verfahren wie
> ...



Genauer werden wirs wohl nicht bekommen...


----------



## jupp11 (17 Oktober 2011)

Wie ein physikalischer Zugriff erfolgen könnte, wurde  in der Presse mehrfach spekuliert  z.B bei der Zollkontrolle am Flughafen.

Was eine "Remote-Installation" sein soll,  entzieht sich mir. Die gängigsten Wege PC  "remote" zu installieren,   sind wie oben genannt virenverseuchte Mailanhänge  bzw verseuchte Webseiten. Beides sind bestensfalls  Methoden Personen auszutricksen, deren IP im höchstens zweistelligen Bereich liegt. Auch  der CCC läßt sich nicht näher dazu aus und  beschränkt sich auf eine "Werkskritik" der  erbeuteten Schnüffelsoftware.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Oktober 2011)

Nachtrag: ( kann Postings in diesem Unterforum generell nicht nachträglich editieren)


Wie sieht es eigentlich bei realen Abhöreinrichtungen aus?  An der Außenwand eines  Hauses oder Nachbarwohnung  dürfte das sicherlich zulässig sein. Wie sieht die Rechtsprechung/Gesetzgebung/Justiz  aber einen  Einbruch in die Wohnung bzw das Haus zum Zweck der Installation?


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: ( kann Postings in diesem Unterforum generell nicht nachträglich editieren)


Die Bearbeitungsrechte für Artikel sind generell zeitlich befristet.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Oktober 2011)

Für dieses Forum gilt das nicht. Ist mir schon früher aufgefallen, dass  nach Absenden  des eigenen  Postings hier  der Editbutton fehlt.
Ist derselbe Effekt, der auftritt, wenn man in einem der andern Foren den  Button aus Versehen beim *eigenen*  Posting auf den "Melden" Button geklickt hat . Sie liegen sehr dicht nebeneinander. Auch dann verschwindet der Edit Button sofort.


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2011)

Ich schau mir das mal an. Back to topic.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Oktober 2011)

Unter dem nebulösen Begriff "Remote-Installation" kann man sich alles oder nichts vorstellen. Es bleibt im wesentlichen aber als einzig logische Möglichkeit nur die Zusendung per verseuchtem e-Mail-Anhang.

Schon das hat einiges an Risiken und Unwägbarkeiten, aber alles andere macht noch weniger Sinn.

Bei einer Installation von einer infizierten Webseite aus müsste a) der Webmaster mitspielen, oder der Server gecrackt werden (riskant und strafbar, deshalb lassen die das sicher besser bleiben...) und b) bekannt sein, auf welchen Webseiten die Zielperson unterwegs ist und c) diese Webseite regelmäßig besucht werden. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das alles gelingt, ohne dass es auffliegt oder leakt, ist sehr gering.

Bei einer Installation über den Internet-Traffic müsste der Provider mitspielen - außerdem wäre es technisch äußerst schwierig, den Trojaner wirklich ohne Entdeckung in einem Datenpaket "on-the-fly" zu verpacken.

Es bleibt also nur das Zusenden einer verseuchten e-Mail. Einerseits sehr unsicher, denn es ist gar nicht gesagt, dass die Zielperson den Anhang tatsächlich ausführt bzw. die Mail überhaupt liest. Andererseits sehr riskant, denn die Zielperson könnte anhand des merkwürdigen Anhangs Lunte riechen und gewarnt werden, womit man dann die gesamten Ermittlungen konterkarieren würde.

Wer das trotzdem in Kauf nimmt und so etwas macht, der weiß offensichtlich gar nicht, was er da macht, und er ist nicht fähig, die möglichen Folgen abzuschätzen. Hierin liegt (neben der Möglichkeit zum absichtlichen Missbrauch) die größte Gefahr.


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Oktober 2011)

Hier muss erst einmal eine Grundsatzüberlegung her.
Ein Trojaner ist ein Computerprogramm, das im Hintergrund aber ohne Wissen des Anwenders eine spezielle Funktion erfüllt.

Einem Hacker ist es versteckt in der Anonymität Wurscht, ob sein Trojaner korrekt funktioniert oder ob er gar entdeckt wird. Dann sucht er sich halt ein neues Opfer. Natürlich wird er bestrebt sein, den gewünschten Nutzen aus dem Trojanereinsatz so lange wie möglich zu ziehen und den Einsatz des Trojaners perfektionieren.

Der Unterschied zum Staatstrojaner ist jedoch, dass dieser sehr sorgfältig auf den Einzelfall abgestimmt sein muss und wichtige Kriterien erfüllen muss.

1. Es muss eine fälschungssichere Dokumentation der Vorgänge vorhanden sein. Ich kann nicht sehen, wie man das bewerkstelligen will, ohne später im Gerichtssaal eine Mammutschlacht der Experten auszulösen. Jeder Eingriff in das Zielsystem müsste dokumentiert und unveränderlich sein. Ich habe da erhebliche Zweifel, dass das realisierbar ist. Wie will man Veränderungen auf dem System einordnen? Sind diese nun durch den Einsatz des Trojaners geschehen oder durch den User oder gar automatisch durch Updates etc.?

2. Einhaltung der richterlichen Grenzen. Auch hier wäre ein erheblicher Nachweisaufwand zu betreiben, um den Beweis antreten zu können, dass man sich lediglich an die Vorgaben gehalten hat. Somit verbieten sich "Updatefunktionen", "Screenshots", "Keylogger" und dergleichen schon einmal von selbst. Gut zu wissen für den Schwer(st)kriminellen. Also wird nur noch via VPN-Tunnel gechattet.

Im Zeitalter von Live-CD´s/USB-Sticks, von denen man das System booten kann oder der kompletten Verschlüsselung der Systeme ist es fraglich, den Staatstrojaner überhaupt plazieren zu können.

Für mich bleibt der Eindruck, dass da so Mancher in diesem Staatstrojaner das Allheilmittel sieht, ohne zu wissen oder wissen zu wollen, was da eigentlich gemacht wird. Hauptsache es muss nicht mehr die mühsame Ermittlungsarbeit gemacht werden. Klatschen wir einfach den Trojaner drauf. Es wird schon was verwertbares dabei sein.


----------



## Heiko (18 Oktober 2011)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt der Eindruck, dass da so Mancher in diesem Staatstrojaner das Allheilmittel sieht, ohne zu wissen oder wissen zu wollen, was da eigentlich gemacht wird.


Hast Du in letzter Zeit mal einen Politiker erlebt, der im Bereich Technik/Internet auch nur den Eindruck hinterlassen hat, dass er wusste, wovon er spricht?


----------



## jupp11 (18 Oktober 2011)

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/staatstrojaner-hauptsache-wir-koennen-ueberwachen-11496473.html


> Staatstrojaner Hauptsache, wir können überwachen?
> Hier gibt es keinen Interpretationsspielraum: Die Äußerungen des Bundesinnenministers in der Staatstrojaner-Affäre sind verheerend.
> ...
> Der Kernsatz des Interviews mit Friedrich ist jedoch zweifelsohne das Bekenntnis zum offenen Ignorieren des Urteils des Verfassungsgerichtes zur Online-Durchsuchung. Zur Erinnerung: Das Gericht hatte unmissverständlich festgelegt, dass eine Quellen-Telekommunikationsüberwachung nur dann zulässig ist, „wenn sich die Überwachung ausschließlich auf Daten aus einem laufenden Telekommunikationsvorgang beschränkt. Dies muss durch technische Vorkehrungen und rechtliche Vorgaben sichergestellt sein.“ Gerade der letzte Satz lässt keinen Interpretationsspielraum.
> ...


Eine verheerende Bilanz des Rechtsverständnisses unserer  regierenden Politiker. 
Grundgesetz, Verfassungsgericht sind lästige Störfaktoren in ihren Augen, die baldmöglichst abgeschafft gehören...


----------



## Heiko (18 Oktober 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/staatstrojaner-hauptsache-wir-koennen-ueberwachen-11496473.html
> 
> Eine verheerende Bilanz des Rechtsverständnisses unserer regierenden Politiker.
> Grundgesetz, Verfassungsgericht sind lästige Störfaktoren in ihren Augen, die baldmöglichst abgeschafft gehören...


Kommt vielleicht auch aus einer fachlichen Inkompetenz. Man könnte - mit etwas mehr Aufwand, klar - die Überwachung auch so ausgestalten, dass weder GG, noch BVerfG Bauchschmerzen haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Oktober 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich nicht, wo der ermittlungstechnische Vorteil des Bundestrojaners gegenüber dem sowieso schon erlaubten und auch praktizierten "Großen Lauschangriff" (auf Deutsch: Telefonwanzen) liegen soll. Da das BVerfGer sowieso nur die TKÜ erlaubt hat, also das Abhören von Skype-Telefonaten, wäre das selbe Ergebnis letztendlich (wenn so etwas denn wirklich sein müsste) über eine konventionelle Wanze zu bekommen, die versteckt im PC platziert wird und am Audio-Mikro-Eingang verbunden ist. Hierbei könnten dann auch keine Daten des PCs verändert werden, so dass die gesamte rechtliche Rattenschwanzdiskussion des Trojaners entfallen würde.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Oktober 2011)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Kaspersky-entdeckt-neue-Staatstrojaner-Version-1363051.html


> Kaspersky entdeckt neue Staatstrojaner-Version
> ...
> Darüber hinaus haben die Experten einen signierten 64-Bit-Treiber entdeckt, dessen Zertifikat vom fiktiven Herausgeber Goose Cert ausgestellt wurde. Eine Signatur ist Voraussetzung dafür, dass ein 64-Bit-Windows den Treiber lädt. Allerdings akzeptiert ein normales Windows das gefälschte Zertifikat nicht, so dass bei der Installation eigentlich auch der Zertifikatsspeicher von Windows manipuliert werden müsste. Wie dies geschieht, ist bislang unklar. Aber es wird immer klarer, dass Antiviren-Software keinen Schutz vor einem solchen Staatstrojaner bieten kann. Denn wer den Zertifikatsspeicher manipuliert, kann auch eventuell aufmüpfige AV-Software zum Schweigen bringen.


Na also, der "Fortschritt" ist nicht aufzuhalten. Hinweise darüber, wie die Staatswanze auf die PC geschleust wird, gibt es aber anscheinend  immer noch nicht,


----------



## jupp11 (20 Oktober 2011)

http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Innenminister-sprechen-ueber-Staatstrojaner-1363918.html


> Angesichts des Wirbels um die Trojaner und angesichts des neu aufgetauchten Trojaners Duqu, der wohl zum Diebstahl von Betriebsgeheimnissen ausgelegt ist, um weitere Angriffe auf Unternehmen vorzubereiten, fordert der Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter (BDK) einen *Bundesinternetminister.* Dieser solle die Netzpolitik koordinieren. Es sei höchste Zeit für solch einen Minister, "der die drängenden Probleme des digitalen Zeitalters von der Sicherheit bis hin zum Datenschutz mit Nachdruck und aus einem Guss löst", sagte BDK-Chef A. S.der Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung.


----------



## Heiko (20 Oktober 2011)

Das wäre dann vermutlich Inkompetenz mit Titel.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Oktober 2011)

Er soll doch durch fachliche Kompetenz unterstützt werden....
http://www.abendblatt.de/politik/de...soll-Spionage-Software-selbst-entwickeln.html


> Innenminister Schünemann sagte: „Wenn es die Transparenz beziehungsweise das Sicherheitsgefühl der Bevölkerung stärkt, ist zu überlegen, ob die entsprechende Software künftig einheitlich zertifiziert werden sollte“, erläuterte der CDU-Politiker in der „Welt“. Er schlägt dafür eine fachlich geeignete Bundesbehörde oder wissenschaftlich-technische Einrichtung vor. Der Sprecher der Unions-Innenminister nannte zwar keine Behörde namentlich, aber in Betracht kommt dafür laut Zeitung beispielsweise das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) mit Sitz in Bonn.


Vorschläge für ein bundeeinheitliches  TÜV-Siegel werden bereits angenommen....


----------



## jupp11 (20 Oktober 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das wäre dann vermutlich *In*kompetenz mit Titel.


So ist es...
http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Bund-will-Staatstrojaner-selbst-entwickeln-1364219.html


> Nach massiver Kritik am Einsatz der umstrittenen Spionage-Software will der Bund künftig die Technik zur Überwachung selbst entwickeln. Bundesinnenminister Hans-Peter Friedrich (CSU) kündigte am Donnerstag die Einrichtung eines Kompetenzzentrums für die sogenannte Quellen-TKÜ beim Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) an.


Keine  Ahnung aber davon jede Menge. Wenn es nicht so tarurig wäre, wäre es zum Totlachen...


----------



## jupp11 (20 Oktober 2011)

Ein Schmankerl zum Amüsieren >> https://www.wavecon.de/blog/2011/10/20/wavecon-gmbh-mahnt-digitask-gmbh-ab


> Wavecon GmbH mahnt DigiTask GmbH ab.
> 
> Die Wavecon GmbH hat heute wettbewerbsrechtlich die DigiTask GmbH auf Unterlassung der Herstellung und des Verkaufs von Software zur Überwachung von Computern durch Strafverfolgungsbehörden in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## Heiko (20 Oktober 2011)

Auch interessant:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...-csu-abgeordneten-hans-peter-uhl-gehackt-4166


----------



## Heiko (20 Oktober 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Ein Schmankerl zum Amüsieren >> https://www.wavecon.de/blog/2011/10/20/wavecon-gmbh-mahnt-digitask-gmbh-ab


Klingt aber für mich eher nach dem Versuch, sich mit der eh schon abstrusen Situation ins rechte Licht zu rücken. Ich halte das irgendwie für schäbiges Marketing.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Oktober 2011)

Hier überbieten sich alle Beteiligten in Inkompetenz und Schäbigkeit und  werden der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben: bzw geben sich der Lächerlichkeit preis. Armes Deutschland....

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,792995,00.html


> Die Kritik am Einsatz staatlicher Überwachungssoftware, die offenbar mehr konnte, als rechtlich zulässig ist, bezeichnete er darin als "Zerrbild". Weitere Auszüge aus der Rede:
> 
> * "Die Computer der Kriminellen werden immer ausgetüftelter, immer raffinierter." Dieses Zitat verwendeten die Unbekannten auch auf der von Unbekannten umgestalteten Website.
> * "Es wäre schlimm, wenn zum Schluß unser Staat regiert werden würde von Piraten und Chaoten aus dem Computerclub, es wird regiert von Sicherheitsbeamten, die dem Recht und dem Gesetz verpflichtet sind."
> * "Wenn sie von den Grünen und Teile der Linken und der SPD auf Schmusekurs gehen zu den Piraten, ist das ihr Problem. Darin werden sie kein Glück haben."


----------



## Gunnar (21 Oktober 2011)

Am Rande sei erwähnt, das Norton Internet Security den Bundestrojaner *ausführt*. Das hat mir sehr zu denken gegeben - ich überlege, ob ich mir ein anderes Programm zulegen soll. Der Trojaner selbst läßt sich auch nicht sperren oder isolieren.


----------



## blowfish (21 Oktober 2011)

Gunnar schrieb:


> das Norton Internet Security den Bundestrojaner *ausführt*.



Ich glaube ja nicht, dass das der Bundestrojaner ist. Denn der bleibt ja eigentlich unerkannt. Ich denke mal, dass du 100,-€ als Ukash zahlen sollst, damit deine Programme wieder laufen. Solltest du auf jedenfall nicht machen, denn damit ist dein PC nicht von dem Schädling befreit.


----------



## Gunnar (21 Oktober 2011)

@ blowfish: das wäre mir neu, das in den Einstellungen von Norton Internet Security eine Zahlungsaufforderung gestanden hätte. Da wurde nur aufgeführt, was Norton macht und welche Aktion es ausführt. Ansonsten laufen meine Programme ja.


----------



## blowfish (21 Oktober 2011)

Gunnar schrieb:


> Da wurde nur aufgeführt, was Norton macht und welche Aktion es ausführt.



Was verleitet dich dazu zu sagen, dass es der "Bundestrojaner" ist, der von Norten ausgeführt wird?


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2011)

Gunnar meint womöglich dieses Problem, das oft mit dem eigentlichen "Staatstrojaner" verwechselt wird: http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/0...warnt-vor-erpresser-programm-im-internet-1670. Dass die Amis von Symantec die Bezeichnungen nicht eindeutig unterscheiden können, mag man ihnen nachsehen.


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2011)

Angeblich wurde ja nix gefordert. Daran gedacht haben wir ja auch schon.


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2011)

Ich lese Gunnar so, dass er nur die Ausführung der Antivirenroutine im Norton-Teil bemerkt hat. Das deckt sich dann z. B. damit: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundestrojaner#Bundestrojaner 



> Nach Bekanntwerden und der Veröffentlichung des Programms haben die verschiedenen Antivirenhersteller dieses in ihre Datenbanken aufgenommen und wird seither von deren Virenschutzprogrammen erkannt. Laut Experten der Firmen Kaspersky Lab und Symantec reicht zum Schutz gegen diesen Trojaner ein herkömmliches Virenschutzprogramm aus.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Oktober 2011)

Diese Einschätzung wird nicht von jedermann geteilt 
 > http://www.computerwissen.de/window...-virenscanner-wuerden-ihn-nicht-erkennen.html


> Zwar haben viele Anbieter umgehend reagiert und Updates veröffentlicht, die den Staatstrojaner in seiner aktuellen Form erkennen. Doch es genügen bereits klitzekleine Änderungen am Staatstrojaner und die Virenscanner sind wieder machtlos. Wie heise security meldet, müsste dazu beispielsweise nur ein Großbuchstabe innerhalb der Datei in einen Kleinbuchstaben geändert werden und der Virenscanner bleibt stumm.


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2011)

Wozu erzählen die Virenscanner dann immer was von Erkennung mittels Heuristik oder so ähnlich damit auch neue Viren erkannt werden können oder zumindest eine Warnung käme ...
Irgendwer vera..... uns hier doch schon wieder


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2011)

Der Ansatz, Viren patternbasiert zu erkennen, ist nahezu tot.
Im Jahre 2010 zum Beispiel kannte G-Data fast 2.1 Millionen Viren. Wer da noch glaubt, man könne jede Datei, die am Rechner geöffnet wird, gegen 2.1 Millionen Virenpattern testen, leidet aus meiner Sicht an Realitätsverlust. Zudem verändern schon geringste Änderungen an den Dateien die Prüfsummen komplett, was die Patternerkennung unmöglich macht.
Das Problem: die AV-Spezialisten haben eine Menge guter Ideen für die Zukunft, bislang funktioniert aber noch keine davon wirklich überzeugend. Und das gilt nicht nur für den Staatstrojaner.

Die Hersteller von Antivirensoftware kommen so schon fast nicht hinterher. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie solch einem Nischenprodukt allzu viel Aufmerksamkeit schenken werden. Momentan liest man sich halt gerne in den Pressetexten.


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wozu erzählen die Virenscanner dann immer was von Erkennung mittels Heuristik oder so ähnlich damit auch neue Viren erkannt werden können oder zumindest eine Warnung käme ...
> Irgendwer vera..... uns hier doch schon wieder


Es gab noch keinen heuristischen Scanner mit auch nur halbwegs überzeugenden Erkennungsraten. In der Theorie mag das super funktionieren, in der Praxis scheint es da ein paar echte Probleme zu geben.


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Oktober 2011)

Die Heuristik ist ja ein guter Ansatz, da mit ihrer Hilfe definierte Algorithmen bei der Ausführung von unbekannten Programmen untersucht werden. So wurde z.B. Stuxnet 2 gefunden, da dort bekannte Abläufe verwendet wurden. Allerdings muss man hier auch sehr vorsichtig zu Werke gehen, da man sonst von einem Fehlalarm in den nächsten stolpert. Insofern kann die Heuristik nicht der "Stein der Weisen" sein.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2011)

http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...ium-verteidigt-Spionage-Software-1365258.html


> Durch die Entwicklung von Software zur Quellen-Telekommunikationsüberwachung unter direkter staatlicher Regie könne man sicherstellen, "dass die datenschutzrechtlichen Anforderungen erfüllt werden" – so Innenstaatssekretär U.G. (CDU).


Wie verlautet,  wird an Sachsen-Anhalts-Schulen Grimms Märchen als Hauptfach gelehrt.


> Der innenpolitische Sprecher der sachsen-anhaltinischen Landtagsfraktion von Bündnis 90/Die Grünen, S. S., bezweifelt, dass ein verfassungsgemäßer Einsatz von Spähsoftware überhaupt zu realisieren ist: "Ich habe sehr große Zweifel, ob ein Programm entwickelt werden kann, das den rechtlichen Maßgaben des Bundesverfassungsgerichts standhält.


dito


----------



## Heiko (22 Oktober 2011)

Da äußern sich zwei Blinde zum Thema "Farben".


----------



## jupp11 (22 Oktober 2011)

http://www.heise.de/security/meldun...nn-wettert-gegen-CCC-und-Piraten-1365296.html


> In der Debatte um den Einsatz von Spähsoftware hat Bayerns Innenminister Joachim Herrmann (CSU) die Software erneut verteidigt – und zugleich den Chaos Computer Club (CCC) angegriffen. "Die Fachleute vom Landeskriminalamt sagen, die von ihnen eingesetzte Software konnte genau nur das, was der Richter angeordnet hat", sagte Herrmann dem Münchner Merkur und wies damit erneut die Erkenntnisse des CCC als falsch zurück.


und der ist taubblind


----------



## Heiko (22 Oktober 2011)

Richtig rauskriegen wird man das wohl nie mehr.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Oktober 2011)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...nkt-ueber-strengere-Gesetze-nach-1365371.html


> Bundesjustizministerin Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger denkt im Zusammenhang mit dem Einsatz von Spionage-Software über schärfere Gesetze zum Schutz der Privatsphäre nach.


Was mag da wohl bei rauskommen...


> Der frühere Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts, Hans-Jürgen Papier, fordert klare Regeln für den Einsatz von Spähsoftware zur Überwachung von Internet-Telefonaten oder Online-Chats (Quellen-TKÜ). Derzeit gebe es für die Strafverfolgung mittels Quellen-TKÜ keine gesetzliche Grundlage, sagte Papier der Frankfurter Allgemeinen Sonntagszeitung. "Ich halte es für sinnvoll, dass der Bundesgesetzgeber dies in der Strafprozessordnung explizit regelt." .


Den Gesetzestext  möchte ich sehen...


----------



## Gunnar (25 Oktober 2011)

blowfish schrieb:


> Was verleitet dich dazu zu sagen, dass es der "Bundestrojaner" ist, der von Norten ausgeführt wird?



Ich schäme mich ja schon ganz furchtbar, aber ich habe einfach wiedergegeben, was ich gelesen habe : Bundestrojaner: wird ausgeführt (dahinter ein Häkchen in einem grünen Kreis) Kein Popup, keine Warnung, keine sonstige Beeinträchtigung des Computers. Und von einer Geldforderung habe ich bislang nichts gehört oder gesehen, auch arbeitet der Virenschutz soweit einwandfrei.
Zur Zeit gibt es keine Forderungen an mich, die mit meinem Computersystem zu tun haben (was sich nach diesem Spruch sicher ändern wird).
Es lesen ja nicht nur liebe und gute Menschen diese Seite.

Ich gebe hier gerne zu, das ich nur mit durchschnittlicher Intelligenz gesegnet bin und deshalb nicht genau sagen kann, ob Norton Unsinn schreibt oder nicht. Abhilfe schaffen kann da ein Screen Shot, den ich aber - man vergebe mir - in einem öffentlichen Forum fehl am Platze finde und auch aus anderen Gründen nicht hochladen möchte.


----------



## Heiko (25 Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du das Rätsel lösen willst, dann darfst Du mir den Screenshot auch gerne per Mail an [email protected] schicken.
Ich kann mir nämlich auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, worum es bei Dir grade geht.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Oktober 2011)

http://ccc.de/de/updates/2011/analysiert-aktueller-staatstrojaner


> Dem Chaos Computer Club (CCC) wurde jüngst eine noch fast fabrikneue Version des Staatstrojaners zugetragen. Der Vergleich zur älteren, vom CCC bereits analysierten Version mit dem aktuellen Schnüffel-Code vom Dezember 2010 förderte neue Erkenntnisse zutage. Entgegen aller Beteuerungen der Verantwortlichen kann der Trojaner weiterhin gekapert, beliebiger Code nachgeladen und auch die angeblich "revisionssichere Protokollierung" manipuliert werden. Der CCC fordert daher einen vollständigen Verzicht auf Trojanereinsätze in Ermittlungsverfahren.


http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/CCC-kritisiert-neue-Staatstrojaner-Version-1366993.html


> Im Übrigen enthält auch die 2010er-Version des Staatstrojaners die bedenkliche Nachladefunktion, über die der Trojaner beliebige Programme aus dem Internet herunterladen und ausführen könnte. Diese wurde vor allem kritisiert, weil sie gegen die vom Verfassungsgericht geforderte technische Beschränkung auf die Überwachung von Telekommunikation verstoße. Verteidiger bezeichneten sie hingegen als unverzichtbaren Update-Mechanismus.


Warum kann man bloß Politiker  nicht updaten?


----------



## Heiko (26 Oktober 2011)

Was hat "fabrikneu" mit "Dezember 2010" zu tun? Hat der CCC keinen Kalender?

Ich werde den Verdacht nicht los, dass wir hier von allen Seiten manipuliert werden sollen...


----------



## jupp11 (26 Oktober 2011)

> Dem Chaos Computer Club (CCC) wurde jüngst eine noch *fast fabrikneue Version* des Staatstrojaners zugetragen. *Der Vergleich zur älteren,* vom CCC bereits analysierten Version mit dem aktuellen Schnüffel-Code *vom Dezember 2010* förderte neue Erkenntnisse zutage.


----------



## Heiko (26 Oktober 2011)

Die Frage ist doch letztendlich woher man beurteilen können will, dass das wirklich die letzte, aktuelle Version ist.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Oktober 2011)

Chaos Computer Club e. V. schrieb:
			
		

> Die nun analysierte Version 3.6.44 des von der Firma DigiTask entwickelten Trojaners entspricht in ihren Funktionen den Angaben des BKA-Präsidenten Ziercke im Innenausschuß des Bundestages, [1] nach denen inzwischen eine beidseitige Verschlüsselung und weitere Schutzmechanismen implementiert worden seien. Grundsätzlich stellte sich bei der Analyse heraus, daß sich die Trojaner-Version aus dem Jahre 2010 nur punktuell von der älteren Variante unterscheidet.


Mit deutscher Beamtengründlichkeit sind wohl Versionnummern im Quellcode implementiert...


----------



## jupp11 (27 Oktober 2011)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/CCC-kritisiert-neue-Staatstrojaner-Version-1366993.html


			
				update schrieb:
			
		

> [Update]:
> Das Bundesinnenministerium reagierte dieses Mal schnell: Die vom CCC neu analysierte Trojanerversion ist nach seinen Angaben nicht vom BKA eingesetzt worden. Auch andere Behörden im Geschäftsbereich des Bundesinnenministeriums hätten die Version nicht verwendet, erklärte ein Ministeriumssprecher laut dpa. Dem Ministerium sind auch das Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz und die Bundespolizei unterstellt.


Man streitet es  nicht, ab dass es eine solche Version gibt.


----------

